# Raw skin between paws.



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

So yesterday Flora got groomed, and they did a REALLY nice job... they actually knew how to groom a golden retriever! Anyways, since the fur on the bottoms of her paws was finally trimmed away, I can see things a lot better. I noticed that the skin between her paws is red in some areas, and actually looks like there might be a little dried blood on it. I've noticed before that when she had fur between her paws sometimes it looked red, like it had blood on it, but I didn't really pay much attention.

Anyhow, after I played with Flora's paws a little she yanked one out of my hands and chewed on it for a few seconds. I've never really seen her chew on her paws before so I don't suspect allergies, but it did look like the skin between her paws was really dry. Are there any remedies for chapped paw skin? : Do I massage lotion into her paws or something?

Thanks!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Might they have nicked her pads during grooming?
She might just be feeling more sensitivity there since it's all trimmed.
Sadie is my Olympic Team paw-licker, to the point of using her canine teeth to scratch all around every pad. No skin breakdown though.

Musher's Secret Paw wax works the best for me on dry, rough pads...doesn't leave lotiony paw prints after putting it on too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate to say this, but that's classic allergies. The fur between their toes is stained red, from saliva. When the fur is shaved off, you see the raw spots between their pads.
It's very common to not "catch them" chewing their feet. Their most likely to do it when they're bored and you're not around.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I hate to say this, but that's classic allergies. The fur between their toes is stained red, from saliva. When the fur is shaved off, you see the raw spots between their pads.
> It's very common to not "catch them" chewing their feet. Their most likely to do it when they're bored and you're not around.


Hm... I wonder what it is she is allergic to. I have her off a chicken food and onto a fish based formula. I guess she could be allergic to fish, but that seems odd. She has to go into the vet on Wednesday for her post-surgery checkup, I suppose I will mention it.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Hm... I wonder what it is she is allergic to. I have her off a chicken food and onto a fish based formula. I guess she could be allergic to fish, but that seems odd. She has to go into the vet on Wednesday for her post-surgery checkup, I suppose I will mention it.


Food accounts for only 10% of allergic symptoms. Could be contact or inhaled. Still have some ragweed/grass pollen and mold in our area (SE PA). Also, have you used any new household cleaners lately? Of course, it may not be allergies at all. Moisture can cause big problems on our Golden's feet, especially if the thick hair between & underneath the pads isn't clipped short. We have been having so much rain. The feet get wet and the thick hair doesn't let the skin dry out. Before you know it, dermatitus. Another possibility is clipper burn. I am very careful with Rocky's feet and he stays still as a statue but it is still very easy to clip the hair too short and "burn" the skin. Keep the feet as dry as possible and wash with Eqyss Micro-Tek spray. If licking/chewing is a problem, apply some hydrocortisone ointment. Good-luck.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The fur between Ike's pads is nearly blood red. He does have allergies but does not lick his paws. His coat is much lighter in color than the fur between his pads. I used to think that he was bleeding until I realized it was just the color of the fur. His pads look fine, skin between the pads looks fine, but is a bit dry. ?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I inspected Flora's paws a little closer, and it seems like it's only her front right paw that looks irritated. I do wonder if maybe artbuc is right and it was just moisture drying out her paws or something. We've been SO wet here... anyhow, I'm going to keep an eye on all of her paws and make sure it doesn't get any worse.

It could be clipper burn. I noticed after her surgery that she developed a funky rash where she had her IV inserted, but that has since gone away.


----------

